# NPTL and seeing thread priority/niceness

## JackDog

What is the best way to see all the threads on my system for a specific process? I need to find out what the priority/niceness is of threads to debug an issue and I cant seem to find a good way with ps/ksysguard/SystemMonitor.

I am using NPTL and attempting to see threads create by JRE 1.5.

----------

## herbkohl

htop is nice for processes; I dunno if it shows threads

----------

## JackDog

 *herbkohl wrote:*   

> htop is nice for processes; I dunno if it shows threads

 

Good call, the latest versions, I believe 5.1 and up support nptl. Thanks for the help!

----------

